# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Cool things to do in Lucid Dream

## johnykoops

Ok hey guys.

My first post so go easy on me!

I can lucid dream most nights and am looking for cool things to try out.  At the moment I normally find the first girl and try and have sex with her.  I got so good at this at one point that i could visually create a girl infront of me and have sex with her.  I was able to do this when i was going out with my gf at the time!  But since splitting up with her i cant do it!

Someone said to me, to go up to people and ask what they represent.  i thought this was kinda cool, and when i did this in my dream, the person i spoke to had instant respect for me.  I can also walk through walls which took me a while, but after several goes i can now do.

Is there anything else cool to try out?  

Some people have made crazy suggestions like chase a zombie army etc  but they have to be possible in every dream.  I cant suddenly create a storyline or imagery.  It has to be a task which is universal.

One of the bravest things ive done in a dream is commit suicide by jumping out a window.  I landed like a leaf and was an amazing mind over matter experience.

Is there anything i can do in a lucid state which is amazing?  Please let me know i will try out !!

Thanks x

----------


## Oreo

Well there's flying, telekinesis, teleportation, super speed, element manipulation, and morphing are a few techniques you could try. You could also swim deep under the ocean or run on the clouds. You could fly to another planet or blow up your own. You could go back to medieval times or 1000 years into the future.

You can do just about anything you can think of in a lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## johnykoops

hi thanks for your reply.  
your suggestions are stuff that i cant do in every dream. Suggesting flying is not something you can just do, whereas jumping out a window you can.
 can you suggest a little more practical..

----------


## Oreo

So you're looking for something that requires little dream control? Well you can steal a car and drive like a maniac or simply drive to the nearest amusement park. You could maybe dig a hole and see what you find. If you can walk through walls then see what would happen when you walk through a mirror.





> Suggesting flying is not something you can just do, whereas jumping out a window you can.



Doing things like flying are easier in a dream than you might think. Just doing something is actually one of the best methods to dream control actually. If you simply say you can fly or breathe fire because you're dreaming it usually works.

----------


## Spyguy

Well, as has been said, anything is possible in a dream. For everyone. No exceptions. You can fly, do telekinesis, etc. too. All it takes is a load of confidence and some practice. I definitely suggest training different aspects of dream control, it will make your LD's much more fun and useful. It will make your dreamworld literally limitless. Try practicing some of these:

Moving objects without touching them, teleportation, flying, destroying stuff by willing it to be destroyed, passing through 'physical' objects, not feeling pain (I don't mean avoiding it, I mean actually hitting walls and stabbing yourself and such without feeling pain)

----------


## Zyangur

Wouldn't looking at the past or future not be accurate because it would be based off of your mind's vision of what they are/would be?

----------


## Darkmatters

Why does it have to be "accurate"? Jumping out a window and floating to the ground like a leaf isn't accurate either. But that's what makes it fun!! If everything in a lucid dream was just like in waking life, then nobody would care to achieve lucidity. The fun part is to find a way to go into the future and see what your dreaming mind cooks up to represent it.

----------


## Zyangur

Yes, I sort of meant something else. I guess I should have said that if someone was trying to achieve lucidity to see the future, it wouldn't really work. But who would want to achieve this amazing thing just for that like you said.

----------


## Darkmatters

Yeah, the OP is just looking for things that would be cool to do in a lucid, not looking for accuracy in predicting the future or seeing the past. That kind of thing is for Beyond Dreaming.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Everything is possible in *every* dream! I think once you start trying things out you'll figure it out more that that's true  :smiley:  If you want more inspiration for the way you can manifest powers in dreams, try reading some Dream Journals! My personal favourite is Hyu's DJ, it inspired me when I was first starting out  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oooo, TIME TRAVEL.

You could probably accomplish that with little dream control or story line by just walking into a bathroom and telling yourself that it's a time-traveling bathroom. Just psyche yourself out and see what happens when you open the door. bet you see dinosaurs or robots or Jesus or something.

TRY IT (I definitely am the next time I LD, that just sounds fun as shoot)

----------


## Astrosomnia

I like the digging suggestion personally; simple and quirky yet I'm sure your mind would cook up something cool. Last time I dug I ended up in a Minecraft world.

If you're looking for really simple universal options, you could: 
- Try watching a TV and seeing what's on.
- Punch someone straight in the nose. Just walk right up to an innocent person and slog 'em (though you may feel guilty!)
- Jumping through a mirror is always a great one. Works every time and is bound to lend itself to something weird.
- Follow someone. Just trail them and see what they get up to.
- Ooooh! Anyone know what happens if you use a Ouija board when you're lucid? Might try that one.

Or you could try slightly more funky things like climbing inside someones mouth and down their throat.

Really, it's been said- the sky's the limit. You mentioned being able to walk through walls which shows a pretty good degree of dream control already, so I don't see why you'd dismiss flying as "not achievable".

Though I do like the premise of this thread to set up a general "cool shit that works and is fun to do any time" list.

----------


## USA

Jump off the Empire State Building and land on your face without waking up.

----------


## mushroommusic

if you want something to be a surprise i find it fun to simply shout out "show me something amaizing dream world" and then i would simply sit back and enjoy the show

----------


## eworm

There's the "1000 things to do" thread with over 3400 ideas at the moment (well, some of them are repeats but still), you should start there. Personally I suggest you changing your appearance: shrinking, becoming a giant or an animal, having additional arms, wings, claws, tail, maybe growing your hair out...

----------


## Mancon

Ophelia's suggestion of time travel is seriously awesome.  ::lol::  ANYWAY, I would recommend you checking out the Task of the Month Forum. Look through all the threads, and you definitely get ideas. There is a basic task for people with little dream control and a more advanced task in each thread. Have fun! :p

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Change gender for fun lol

----------


## littlered

when i have trouble flying, i just flap my arms. it's kindof a weird thing to do, but for me it actually works. you can alsoooo....
change your appearance (for me i have to make a mirror appear then look in it)
have your dream job
make the perfect setting/place (for me i usually go back in time, like to the 50's and the medival times)
stab yourself (this may sound kindof weird, but sometimes i do this and it is really strange because there is absolutley no pain)
tell others around you that this is just a dream (for me their reactions are hilarious!)
look at clocks and books. sometimes the clock is melting or the numbers are all messed up. same for books.
grow wings (realllly cool thinng to do)
fall in love with the one.. haha jk.
they say that usually whoever you visualize in dreams is someone you've seen before, like in the grocery store or at the mall. while you are awake and in a public place or watching tv, pick out a person and make them appear in your dream. its pretty interesting, actually.

----------


## Sibyline

> Change gender for fun lol



I see your gender-bender and raise you a hermaphrodite.

----------


## Dreamaway

I've been trying to work up the courage to go flying through the sun, or sun-diving. That might be something fun for you to try.

----------


## stonedreams

I had problems with flying as well, flying is just something that many people have problems with in lucids. What I did to achieve flying was I created a jet pack and then slowly was then able to fly on my own. It takes some practice but using machinery in dreams can help you overcome lots of dream obstacles.

----------


## JoannaB

This one requires some preparation during waking life, but this is something I want to try once I am successful at lucid dreaming:

During waking watch a lot of documentary movies and read travel guides about a cool place that you have never been to, but would like to visit. Example: the Taj Mahal, the great pyramid of Giza, the Great Wall of China. Make sure to watch a lot of movies about the place to be quite thoroughly familiar with it.

Then during a dream find a closed door, any closed door. Expect to find your travel destination that you have prepared for on the other side of that door. Be firm in your expectation. then open the door.

----------

